

Eclipse Luna to be released June 25 - javinpaul
https://projects.eclipse.org/releases/luna

======
mmastrac
Eclipse has been getting a lot of flak lately, but it's still my editor of
choice. I've tried to make the switch to IntelliJ, but the Eclipse classloader
and dynamic class re-loading is just too good for me to give up. I also find
that Eclipse feels a lot more native on OSX than IntelliJ does, and it has a
much saner project structure (IMHO, of course).

I think the project gets a bad rap because the extensive plugin ecosystem
includes a lot of low-quality stuff that spins CPU cycles and absolutely kills
your environment. This includes some of the crap like the old Android
development plugins and Spring Suite that both felt like such a huge hack
layered on top of Eclipse.

If you stick with the base Eclipse and just do straight Java/Maven (ie: avoid
web tools, Tomcat, etc), it's a slick environment that's really productive for
me.

------
shock
What is the Offset column in the list of participating projects? It's not
clear at all from the release page -- I thought it meant that they would be
released later by _offset_ amount of time (weeks, months) relative to Eclipse
release, but it doesn't seem to be the case as checking a couple of them I saw
that they will be released on the same day as Luna.

~~~
pekim
It's the number of days later than the core Eclipse project that the project
is expected to integrate with a milestone or release candidate. It seems to
relate to a project's need for some time to test against their dependent
projects.

I found this information at
[http://wiki.eclipse.org/SimRel/Overview](http://wiki.eclipse.org/SimRel/Overview)
.

~~~
shock
Thanks! That makes sense. It would have been great if this information would
have been on the release page in some form or another (tooltip, footnote,
etc).

